

Need developers to create projects for programming education - learningtocode

I am looking for JavaScript developers to create educational coding projects for a JavaScript course. These projects will be used to teach beginners how to program in JavaScript. I have a list of project ideas and some sample projects, and I need people who can build it out on a per project basis. It is for a good cause. You would need skills in JS, HTML, and CSS.
======
rkorrapolu
I can help you, I was always interested in promoting education online. this is
my email id: korrapolu.rohit@gmail.com

------
Edmond
try APPYnote (www.appynote.com)...it is a Javascript APP platform that is well
suited for education.

